# Endurance Diet



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

grass, weeds, some clover, bout 2 quarts of a mix of southern states reliance textured and pellets a day occasional apples, carrots and electrolyte cookies. 2 days out i add electrolyte and a couple alfalfa cubes. . In camp he gets his normal feed mix with electrolyte added, some carrots and local to him hay.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> grass, weeds, some clover.


haha love it!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream gets pasture (so like joe said, a nice mix of grass, weeds, n clover), plus free choice grass hay. She also gets about 4 pounds of ultium feed daily, as well as a fat supplement and a vitamen e supplement (immune booster to help ward off my lyme flareups).

At rides, she gets alfalfa hay during the holds and a bit the night before the ride (mixed with her normal grass hay). During holds, she can eat anything she is interested in. She is a very slow eater on a good day, so in a hold I find someone-else's-grain is always more appealing. So generally the day before the ride, i walk around with several gallon ziplock baggies of her feed to trade to others for their feed. Amazing how many people have similar minded horses, so can always find good trades!

Dream doesn't get elytes except at a ride (or if i have done a particularly nasty training ride in the heat). I use Lyte-Now, as that has always worked for us and I figure why mess with what works! She also gets probios as a supplement just at holds.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

At home, Baby Girl gets 24/7 weed lot --err, pasture-- access. She two quarts of Strategy once daily, with powered MSM and a pelleted joint supplement (Next Level).


At rides, she gets two quarts of Strategy in the morning along with three (measured dry) cups of beet pulp, soaked over night. Mixed that all up and add Apple-a-Day 'lytes (amount depending on conditions). Molasses is added for taste. 

At night, same deal, expect supplements are added (she is more likely to eat it all at night) and she gets slightly more food if she'll eat it.

Hay. Free choice, all the time. She sometimes decides she hates her hay and will only eat other people's. I trade flakes with my neighbors. Their horses usually like different hay better too. 


During holds, she gets more hay and beat pulp, if she feels like touching it. 


I had a friend ride her once. I didn't let them feed her; momma had to do it. :lol: I have it down to a science.


And her favorite trail snack is young bamboo. Won't touch an apple or carrot, but loves bamboo.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

denny and bailey both get pasture 24/7 with access to water

then twice a day they get a mixture of beet pulp, senior purina, vitamin supplements, molasses

we haven't started electroyltes yet but are looking to start with the apple lytes then move up to something a bit better. but during rides i carry and extra bottle of blue gatorade as that seems to be my horses favorite 

trail snacks are anything from apples, carrots, apple treats, and nutrigrain bars (they love the apple filled)


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just started conditioning my mare and getting her into shape. She was on bermuda hay, 3x daily (20lbs) but now she's on alfalfa hay x2 daily (22lbs). When hay prices lower a bit I would like to put her back on bermuda with a salt block and a hoof supplement& digestion supplement.


----------

